# Look Alikes!(pictures please)



## Missy

A while ago, I noticed a new member had posted a shot (I can't remember who) that looked almost exactly like this shot of Jasper... and I know that Jill has a shot of Cody that looks a lot like this.

JASPER:
View attachment 16670


CODY: 
View attachment 16673


So, I thought it would be fun if we could post photos of our Havs that look like each others... So is there a shot of Cicero that has the same expression or head tilt like Quincy? What about Ricky, Brando, and Cash. How bout Tori and Pebbles? Gucci and Gracie? if you have ever looked at a photo on here of some else's Pup and said to yourself "they look like my baby"... then throw up a photo and a challenge...


----------



## Jill in Mich

Yep, being a Jasper look-a-like is definitely a good thing!

(Missy - you posted Cody's picture at the same time I did!!!)


----------



## Missy

LOL...Jill, that is so funny...I wish I could remember who recently posted a picture that reminded me of those of Jasper and of Cody.

here's another example similar look alike expressions:

Bogart:

View attachment 16675


Cash:

View attachment 16676


Brando:

View attachment 16704


----------



## marjrc

There is this one of Daniel's Brando that reminds me of a photo of Ricky......
First pic is of Brando (Bogart is the white dude on the right) in Daniel's gallery. 2nd one is Ricky at about 9-10 months, I think.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, great thread! It is a challenge finding that picture, even though I know of a few that remind me of my guys. 

LOVE the ones of Jas and Cody! omg, twins for sure and yet Cody is a Coton!


----------



## Missy

cute!~!!!!


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha -- I love the brando and ricky look alike. It is hard to remember...but maybe people will remember this thread when they see something and post right then and there.... I of course am having a ball procrastinating (I should be planning for T-day)

RILEY-PUPPY

View attachment 16680


JASPER-PUPPY

View attachment 16681


----------



## Lynn

I think I have a picture of Casper...like Cody and Jasper, I will have to look for it.


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Posh has three "twins"*

So I think the following dogs are quadruplets. Here they are (two are boys so of course, they wouldn't be wearing jewelry...)!

Twin #1 Stogie:

Twin #2 Reece:

Twin #3 MeMe who was born in California one day before Posh was born in Minnesota. Lisa and I always teased that they were truly identical twins:

Of course, here is Miss Posh too!


----------



## Missy

Yay!!!! Stogie and Reece! Posh and MeMe (and my future little girl...IWAP)

last one for tonight!!!

Oreo:

View attachment 16688


Cash:

View attachment 16689


ok-- back to work for me.


----------



## Lina

Kubrick doesn't look like any other dog on the forum! :drama:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Kubrick doesn't look like any other dog on the forum! :drama:


No he doesn't Lina!!! But he sure is one of the most handsome!!! :biggrin1: He's like Noro fiber...no two skeins exactly alike and full of surprises! I love that stuff!!!


----------



## Lina

Amy, I LOVE Noro yarn, so thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady and Gryff look a lot alike (except Brady is a lot bigger). There are times Ivy posts pictures or videos and I wonder how Brady snuck away to her house. ound: Here is one of the two of them at a playdate.


----------



## Beamer

So where's Beamers twin? lol

Ryan


----------



## Poornima

Benji and Pablo look so much alike that while they were running around at Laurie's playdate, Maryam and I couldn't recongnize who was who.


----------



## DanielBMe

Missy said:


> LOL...Jill, that is so funny...I wish I could remember who recently posted a picture that reminded me of those of Jasper and of Cody.
> 
> here's another example similar look alike expressions:
> 
> Brando:
> 
> View attachment 16675
> 
> 
> Cash:
> 
> View attachment 16676


Ahem...that's Bogart, Brando actually has the same markings as your Hav


----------



## DanielBMe

Beamer said:


> So where's Beamers twin? lol
> 
> Ryan


Probably too afraid to come out because Beamer might hump him :whoo:


----------



## Missy

ooops. Bad Missy!!! they are just both so handsome...I get them confused. forgive me? I will go correct it.


----------



## ama0722

*What a fun thread!!!*

Okay, Havana and Dasher both have the dark black and white hair. I tried to find a younger pic of Dash to show they are like little twins. We just had the pied thread up so it was easy to do.

Lina- Dora doesnt have a twin either!!!


----------



## karlabythec

These are so fun to look at...No puppies that look like Gracie??? LOL


----------



## trueblue

I don't think Cricket has any twins either.


----------



## pjewel

Then there was Jersey and Milo.


----------



## Missy

So I digress... Since Ryan challenged to find a Beamer look alike (boy did I find some...coming to a future post) I was searching for the Beamer Humping photo (which I couldn't find!) I came across some photos I absolutely adored...
It was really fun to look through some old posts and see how all our babies have grown...here are just a few I couldn't resist re-posting not because they are look a-likes...just because they are cute!

Leeann's Riley

View attachment 16724


Marley Flying

View attachment 16725


Ricky and Sammy sharing an ear of corn

View attachment 16726


uh oh...I forget...is this brady or gryff of with Linda's furbabes???

View attachment 16744


----------



## Missy

OK some Beamer look alikes....

Beamer:

View attachment 16727


Karen's Gracie

View attachment 16728


Poor puppies


----------



## Missy

Beamer:

View attachment 16729


Gucci:

View attachment 16730


you photographers are pissing us off!!!


----------



## Missy

Beamer:

View attachment 16731


Sierra: The one on the right

View attachment 16732


----------



## Missy

how bout Doc and Izzy


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a fun thread!!! These are just amazing.


----------



## Missy

fluffy Gucci

View attachment 16734


and Laurie's Lily Bean

View attachment 16735


I am really procrastinating the T-day planning---LOL


----------



## Leeann

What a fun thread Missy, Monte wants to know if you could do his look a likes as his mom is just waaaaay to busy right now.


----------



## Laurief

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, GET BACK TO WORK!! However, I am totally enjoying the fun and challenge of this thread! What great pictures everyone!! :whoo: I think that one of Sierra looks most like Beamer. Great job, Missy.


----------



## Beamer

Missy... I have to admit I have always thought Sierra looks ALOT like Beamer...
Gucci I have actually met in person, and they really do not look to much alike... Gracie.. not really either to much.. besides the cone, anyhow.. lol
There are acouple others on here i will try to find..lol
Fun thread!

Ryan


----------



## Missy

Leeann said:


> What a fun thread Missy, Monte wants to know if you could do his look a likes as his mom is just waaaaay to busy right now.


ha ha ha Leeann, I am way toooo busy too. Just avoiding my responsibilities...
Monte is hard. He is also very unique... hmmmm? maybe Jane's scout...or Laurie's logan? Oh I know... how bout my name sake...

Monte:

View attachment 16741


Lynn's Missy:

View attachment 16740


----------



## Missy

ok...last one and then it's up to all of you to continue it...I highly recommend hunting for photos... on the way you take a trip down memory lane.

Lynn's Missy:

View attachment 16742


Marj's Sammy:

View attachment 16743


and Leeann, you could add your siggy picture of Monte to this as well... I couldn't find it large...

you guys should see me computer screen...it is littered with little jpegs of all your furbabies...


----------



## Missy

OK---this is like popping bubble wrap...once you start you can't stop... I swear after this one I am moving away from the computer!!! So this just shows that the pups don't have to look that much a like if the photo or the attitude is the same

Oliver & Comet in negotiations:

View attachment 16745


Jasper & Cash in negotiations:

View attachment 16746


later forumers...


----------



## mintchip

Get back to the computer Missy I love this!
PS-Some of these would be great for the calendar (if it isn't to late Melissa)


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> ha ha ha Leeann, I am way toooo busy too. Just avoiding my responsibilities...
> Monte is hard. He is also very unique... hmmmm? maybe Jane's scout...or Laurie's logan? Oh I know... how bout my name sake...
> 
> Monte:
> 
> View attachment 16741
> 
> 
> Lynn's Missy:
> 
> View attachment 16740


Comet could be included here as well........if I wasn't at work???? :brick:


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> Comet could be included here as well........if I wasn't at work???? :brick:


well, best make a note of this thread and come back tonight when you are home! LOL... warning...it's addicting...oops, I was going to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Leeann

Thank you Missy, I am totally enjoying jumping on when I get a chance and seeing all these pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero

Could we have come from the same litter??

Cicero....








Quincy....








Lincoln....


----------



## mintchip

:bolt:


----------



## LuvCicero

When I posted, I noticed the post above and I've always thought Monte and Cicero looked alike in the face....

No wonder people say "Hav-a-what" because there are a lot of different coats and looks in a Hav!!!! 








Monte Eyebrow Babe








OH....LOOK AT SALLY'S EYEBROW BABY....I LOVE EYEBROWS!!!


----------



## mintchip

Me too!
ssssshhh! I'm still at work but just remembered flickr!


----------



## Missy

Hey, I like this thread even better when I'm not the one posting... I didn't even think of of Cicero, Quincy and Lincoln... But of course and Comet and Monte too...


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Missy .... you are GOOD !! I had to do a double-take because I thought the pic you posted of Lynn's Missy WAS Sammy. I figured you just got the name wrong until I realized that I don't have that kind of couch!! ound: They are very much alike in those pics. Way cool! 

I know of a few of Monte and Sammy where they look a like, but can't find them now and this takes too much time and is totally addicting and it's your fault for making it a fun addiction and well...... just AND !! ound: :whoo:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I love the look alikes!! Do litter mates count? Gracie & her sister (Roxie) are very similar - yes Gracie is 1/2 the size of Gracie and a little more cream than her sister. I'm not sure how to put a caption under each picture - so there should be a picture at 9 weeks, 4 months, 13 months and the last - my favorite picture that just shows how close they are. Roxie is the _only_ dog Gracie will tolerate - but she LOVES her so much!!! And Roxie is such a good 'big' sister and rolls over sometimes just to let Gracie get on top. Gracie is and was the alpha of her litter despite her size.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy said:


> OK some Beamer look alikes....
> 
> Beamer:
> 
> View attachment 16727
> 
> 
> Karen's Gracie
> 
> View attachment 16728
> 
> 
> Poor puppies


TOOO FUNNY!!! Yes, very similar!!

Actually, Ryan, Beamer looks almost identical to Gracie's sister Roxie - all the way down to the little pink nose!! LOL


----------



## Leslie

What a great thread!!! I know there are many here who look like Tori (don't all the black ones look alike? ound I'll search later for some where the pose is the same.

Thanks for starting such a fun thread, Missy!


----------



## polo

Gracie's Mom said:


> I love the look alikes!! Do litter mates count? Gracie & her sister (Roxie) are very similar - yes Gracie is 1/2 the size of Gracie and a little more cream than her sister. I'm not sure how to put a caption under each picture - so there should be a picture at 9 weeks, 4 months, 13 months and the last - my favorite picture that just shows how close they are. Roxie is the _only_ dog Gracie will tolerate - but she LOVES her so much!!! And Roxie is such a good 'big' sister and rolls over sometimes just to let Gracie get on top. Gracie is and was the alpha of her litter despite her size.


Karen-

I LOVE that last picture of them!!!


----------



## Missy

marjrc said:


> Omg, Missy ... it's your fault for making it a fun addiction and well...... just AND !! ound: :whoo:


OMG! where to begin? I love that you all are loving this thread.

First off Marj, AND? another nutty doglover? addicted naughty dreamer?

Karen, I love Gracie and Roxie, how in all those pictures they are posing with their heads together like mirror images.

Leslie, I almost named this thread "they all look alike!" but thought I best be a bit more PC after my dabbling in politics. When Libby first posted pictures of her new little black Hav pebbles I thought she looked a lot like Tori. A place for you to start!

I love this thread too. Keep em coming.


----------



## Tritia

i wanna play, even if my guy isn't with me 

Bogart









Brando









Cash









Cooper


----------



## pjewel

Tritia said:


> i wanna play, even if my guy isn't with me
> 
> Bogart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper


Oh my heart! Good one Tritia.


----------



## Missy

Tritia, :hug:


----------



## Missy

*where are the Parti Pups?*

Soooo...we've seen black look alikes, black w/white look alikes, White look alikes, brindle/sable look a-likes, Eyebrow look a-likes....I know there are a lot of Parti girls and boys on here that have the same expressions. Post your stuff...


----------



## Julie

This is really a great thread! I love it!!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I am going to cheat and follow Karen's lead. Dasher is really a mini Poker! But since Kathy is on the forum, I am not really cheating!!! I have a few pics Kathy sent me to really show Dasher is a Daddy's boy! Here they are showing at National (which was at the same place!) at around the same age.


----------



## Jill in Mich

This reminds me of that game "Concentration" where you have to find the two matching cards....but so much more fun with Havs!


----------



## Elaine

Okay LeeAnn,
Here is your look alike for Monte, it is my Fancy and to make her look even closer I could groom her and send another picture. Thought you might like how close they are in looks.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Amanda - Can't find a good picture of your Dora, but I think she looks like Gracie's litter mate/brother, Kody. His owner, Donna, is a member (havalicious) though not active. Here is a picture of him at about 12 months. The face maybe not so much, but I can see the coloring similarities for sure. You can't really see it in this picture, but he has a black streak running down his back mixed with his cream. He was originally like a brindle?? or sable??


----------



## LuvCicero

Amanda, wow, they are just alike. They would need nametags for me to be able to tell them apart. Beautiful !!

Elaine, that face!!!! Fancy is what a Hav is all about. I love the RLH look -- it shows how much fun they like to have...and it's the look that makes me laugh out loud. That is a beautiful happy face and she does look like Monte. Love these eyebrow kids!


----------



## Missy

Poornima said:


> Benji and Pablo look so much alike that while they were running around at Laurie's playdate, Maryam and I couldn't recongnize who was who.


not only do benji and pablo look a like...Maryam and Poornima look like you could be long lost sisters...

question...how do you guys "quote" with the picture included?


----------



## Missy

I have always been amazed at how much Gryff and Brady look alike. 

And Fancy really does look so much like Monte. It is so funny-- because it is not just about coloring. It has so much to do with facial expressions, the eyes. the size of the snout that really make them look alike. 

brat that I am I WANT MORE!!!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Soooo...we've seen black look alikes, black w/white look alikes, White look alikes, brindle/sable look a-likes, Eyebrow look a-likes....I know there are a lot of Parti girls and boys on here that have the same expressions. Post your stuff...


Hey Team Creamhoto::wink: 
We met an identical twin of Oliver one day but they aren't on the forum


----------



## marjrc

Tritia, you've got me crying now.  :hug:


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, OMG! Twins for sure. Look at them! I think it's just great that you even have pics of Poker showing that are almost exactly like your own with Dasher. Really neat!

Awwwww..... look at Gracie and Roxie. They are just precious and mirror images of each other for sure! Of course Gracie is the alpha between them. Aren't all the smaller ones? lol


----------



## casperkeep

*Sister's*

Oh I want to play...but i am not computer savy...at all...
Here is a pic of Jillee and her sister Gracie. I know Gracie has a beautiful show coat. But I think Jillee is still very cute!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I need to find one of Betzie and her daddy....will look.


----------



## casperkeep

*Betzie and Daddy!!*

Here is a pic of Betzie and her Daddy. This is the best we could get of them two...she was a little wiggle worm I tell ya!!


----------



## mintchip

Capri and Tank


----------



## Maxmom

Casper, Cody, Jasper, Capri, Tank, and Sierra!


----------



## marjrc

O.k... I know the 2nd photo isn't a forum member, but as soon as I spotted this shot of Quincy, I just had to post his look-alike ! ound: Quincy just has the black "V" inverted on his forehead. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

good one Marj!!!! you just made me proudound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip

In person I think Libby's Kohana looks like Oliver but I can't find a picture of her :frusty:


----------



## Mraymo

casperkeep said:


> Here is a pic of Betzie and her Daddy. This is the best we could get of them two...she was a little wiggle worm I tell ya!!


I think Betzie's Daddy looks just like Izzy. What's his name? I need to find some pictures of Hillary or Doozie to compare Izzy too.


----------



## marjrc

Who's the one that posted a pic of Dora's lookalike? Here's one of Dora...

AH! Found it...... it's Gracie's litter mate, Kodi that looks like this pic of Dora. See above, post #61 ....


----------



## mckennasedona

This is a great thread. 

I haven't seen any McKenna twins on the forum so no photos to post. She has a unique expression on her face. I've seen look alikes in the Our Havanese magazine though. 
Sedona has a living, breathing litter mate twin named Cocoa. His mom isn't on the forum though. I don't have any photos of him either.... :-(


----------



## Leeann

Elaine said:


> Okay LeeAnn,
> Here is your look alike for Monte, it is my Fancy and to make her look even closer I could groom her and send another picture. Thought you might like how close they are in looks.


No grooming needed Elaine, this is how we look at the end of everyday LOL


----------



## Missy

that is the winner in the Monte look alike contest!!! dead on Elaine and Leeann. FUUUUUNNNNN!


----------



## mintchip

Leeann said:


> No grooming needed Elaine, this is how we look at the end of everyday LOL


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Great job!
PS-"I need to get a top knot" Love Comet


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:How can we forget Maddie and Salsa!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

yay maddie and salsa!!!


----------



## Laurief

OK Comet, here is your twin!!! Logan & Comet!


----------



## mintchip

_*Comet says"Logan invited me to the party.....but Mom I know I promised i'd stay home last night but it was such a great party and I didn't think the press would be there too! I even got a cool new blue collar" *_ound:ound:


----------



## DanielBMe

Marj I love the Jean Simmons look alike pic! Too funny! lol


----------



## irnfit

Maddie & Salsa, and Shelby


----------



## mintchip

Lulu and Oliver


----------



## polo

I finally found a look alike for my Bailey!!!

Here is Bailey and JeanMarie's Riley


----------



## Julie

These are great you guys!!!
Love it!:whoo:Love it!:whoo:

Marj-what a kick! Quincy and Gene Simmons! ound: Now if Quince only had his money!


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> Kubrick doesn't look like any other dog on the forum! :drama:


He's one of a kind Lina! He's a beauty and I wouldn't mind having coloring like that.


----------



## marjrc

Oh yes Lauren! Those two really do look alike! I'm loving all the Comet/Logan/Monte/Fancy pics. Maddie and Salsa look great! 

I saw that photo of Quincy and I just HAD to post one of Simmons. I mean, c'mon! Rockers both of them! :rockon: :rockon: :drum:


----------



## marjrc

*"Could we have come from the same litter??

Cicero....Quincy....Lincoln...."*

Good ones, Dale!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Marj!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Does it count if they're all from the same litter?


----------



## marjrc

O.k....... so maybe she isn't exactly a Kubrick lookalike, but she's close! Member is BennyCaruso.










and here's Kubrick....


----------



## BeverlyA

What a fantastic thread!
I'm loving it!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Here's a Hav that i think looks like Dora, but I've been searching for some pics of Dora for the past 20 mins. and just can't find any that are like this one! :frusty: This is Obi, found here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1713/cat/500/ppuser/747

*Amanda. HELP!!!!! *


----------



## marjrc

It's late, my shoulders and arms are killing me and what do I do? Spend hours scouring through threads and the gallery for lookalike pictures! :frusty: Missy, this is all your fault, girl! :brick: ound:

Quincy.....










and Sammy...... a little bit, I think.


----------



## Mraymo

I have some questions about the pictures. How do you post someone else's pictures? Also, what is the difference between the gallery and My Albums? While I'm on the topic of questions, how do you post text after the pictures? Also, how come when I hit the quote button it didn't include the pictures from the message I was quoting? Sorry for all the questions but I was looking to see if I could find pictures to post along with Izzy and I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## marjrc

Marie's Sissy girl......

















and Kara's Gucci girl .....


----------



## marjrc

Another Kubrick twin!!! :whoo: Her name is Bonita and her photo was posted by Ans here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5747










and another of Bonita.....


----------



## marjrc

Last one for tonight...... before hubby pulls the switch. :biggrin1:

Janan's Max.....










Sally's Oliver .....










I know there are many more like these, but after 30 mins. of searching, I give up! ........ for now....... ound:


----------



## Missy

Marj, I am sorry for pushing this addictive substance!!!! but isn't it fun? 

Marianne, this how I post others pictures...I find the picture either in threads or in the Gallery. I make them as large as I can (in the gallery, don't use the little pictures, but the one after you click on the little pictures) and then drag it to your desktop. It will either be labeled attachment or watermark if you do many they will have 1, 2, 3, etc after them... (I go and change the name right after I drag so I know who is who) Then you just post like you would normally do.. To add words between pictures...(this is thanks to Dale) 

Post all your pictures using manage attatchments. Then go up to above the box you write in and tap on the paperclip icon...you will see all your photos listed in the drop down box. 

write your first caption. attach your first attachment... write your second caption...attach your 2nd attachment and so on... 

You can then use the space bar and return to put the attachment where you want--- it usually puts it right where you left the cursor....I usually bump it down to it's own line....

Then preview the thread to see if it looks like you want...and post.

I also would like to know how you can quote someone with the pictures included?????? anyone???


----------



## ama0722

Awww, This is such a fun thread and it really makes you realize how much some of our dogs do look alike. Even ones I didn't think of before! Thanks Karen and Marj for making Dora feel like she fits in too! I just told her she is one of a kind and she always tells us the same thing! I really think she might be a brindle parti if that is a color? I always just say she is a sable who never lost her color  But I love the dark ears on all of them!


----------



## Mraymo

Thanks Missy. I'll try that.


----------



## Missy

Amanda, I think Jasper might look like Dora if I let him grow out-- he has that sable think with black tips left when he is wet you can really see the differance between his fawn sable and his white-- but when he is dry all you can see is a few grey stripes...

Dora:

View attachment 16835


Jasper:

View attachment 16836

View attachment 16837


----------



## karlabythec

I think I found one for Gracie! :whoo:
Michele's Kodi and my Gracie


----------



## mintchip

Paradise Hav's Eddy and Comet look alike but the only photo of Eddy I can find is the signature one


----------



## Leeann

This thread is so fun, I keep coming back just to see the additions.. keep them coming!


----------



## Mraymo

I found this one of Ciera (she was pregnant with 8 babies). I think she looks like Dora.

Ciera








Dora


----------



## Maxmom

This fun thread makes me want to update my gallery!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, I had no idea how to do those things, but I will have to try and follow your instructions and do it. I much prefer having photos with captions right under or above each photo. 

As to saving to desktop, I don't do that - didn't even know how until now! What I do is right click on the photo I want to show in my post, say a pic of Dora in the gallery and when the window/properties shows up, I highlight the URL, copy and paste that in the "insert image" option in the reply box and it shows up. 

Love Kodi and Gracie's pics! TWINS ! :whoo: Good ones of Dora's lookalikes too and yes, Missy, it looks like Jas has many of the same dark tips as Dora when he's wet.


----------



## irnfit

Sally's Oliver and Kodi


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh What a great thread, I haven't been here much but this was a fun thread to see all the dogs that have a few similarities.

The only one that I can think of off hand that I think one of my dogs looks like is Oskarka I thinks has some similarities to Kara's Gucci girl

Oskarka


















Gucci


----------



## ls-indy

*Riley & Daisy Mae*



Leeann said:


> This thread is so fun, I keep coming back just to see the additions.. keep them coming!


Leeann - I think Daisy Mae looks like Riley - but she's related to Monte (Bree/Ozzy babies). These pics were take last week after her first "puppy cut". Daisy's pics are the top two and Riley is on the bottom!


----------



## Leeann

ls-indy said:


> Leeann - I think Daisy Mae looks like Riley - but she's related to Monte (Bree/Ozzy babies). These pics were take last week after her first "puppy cut". Daisy's pics are the top two and Riley is on the bottom!


Look at Daisy, she is growing up so fast. Ozzy is Riley's grandpa :biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy

*That explains it!*



Leeann said:


> Look at Daisy, she is growing up so fast. Ozzy is Riley's grandpa :biggrin1:


They HAD to be related some way or another.. Yes, Daisy is growing up FAST. She is soooo smart and doing a great job in obedience class. She is 7-1/2 months now and weighs just under 10 pounds. She is just a delight to have around the house! Lyn


----------



## mintchip

Capri and Oliver


----------



## Mraymo

I've been looking all day to find a lookalike for Izzy. I saw Cash's picture on Missy's new thread and remembered I had one similar with Izzy chewing on Josh's halloween mask.

Izzy








Cash


----------



## earfax

*I think Mollie looks like Sierra*

I think Mollie and sierra look alike


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki looks like....*

I think my silver and white parti, Riki looks like Sheri and Carole's silver and whites. His coat is a little shorter and in this photo, he isn't groomed...
Who does Daisy look like with her short hair cut and turning black in all the places she is white slowly...

See the next post for the photos of the other dogs...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki's twins...*

What do you think...Riki in the mud, his much better groomed twin (Sheri's dog), and Carole's dog, also looking clean and great!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and geri's silver and white too...*

There are lots of pretty silvers out there...oops that is Geri's Bailey...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wet doggy lookalikes, Daisy and Quincy*

Two cute wetties! Quincy after his bath, Daisy swimming in the tide pools.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*how about Christi's Rufus and Riki?*

another lookalike for Riki...


----------



## Julie

These are great! I never thought any of them looked alike till this thread. There really are similarities! :clap2:

Great job everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable Penny and Oliver:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

How cute is that? ADORABLE!


----------



## Pixiesmom

trueblue said:


> I don't think Cricket has any twins either.


Cricket is one in a million-she is soo pretty.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*anyone have a havanese like Barbara Walter's*

I still have not seen a photo of the famous ChaCha...


----------



## Mandismom

*Was this the one you remember seeing?*

I think this picture of Mandi looks like Jasper.









eace:


----------



## Missy

yup---

Mandi

View attachment 16976


Jasper

View attachment 16977


And Cody

View attachment 16978


Twins!


----------



## mintchip

Rikidaisy said:


> I still have not seen a photo of the famous ChaCha...


I haven't seen her either


----------



## ama0722

Here is an article from NY Times with a pic of Cha Cha
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/05/books/05masl.html


----------



## Lilly's mom

ama0722 said:


> Here is an article from NY Times with a pic of Cha Cha
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/05/books/05masl.html


 but it isn't in color?


----------



## Suuske747

]


----------



## Suuske747

And


----------



## Laurief

I agree - I think Sierra and Lily are one in the same!! I did the same thing last year, I think there was a picture of Sierra the month before & I did not remember that picture of Lily - hehe


----------



## LuvCicero

Katrina, if you go to this link it will show BW's Cha-Cha in her white color.  The video has been removed, but you can see her dog.

http://gawker.com/news/top/barbara-...articulate-as-elisabeth-hasselbeck-200083.php


----------



## imamurph

Wahhhh, Sophie doesn't have a look a like!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Diane...I don't think Valentino does either.:hurt:


----------



## marjrc

....... bumping! Hey, anyone else up for the challenge? I'm sure there are more twins out there in the forum. :whoo:


----------



## Mraymo

How about Tori and Izzy?

Tori








Izzy


----------



## Lilly's mom

LuvCicero said:


> Katrina, if you go to this link it will show BW's Cha-Cha in her white color.  The video has been removed, but you can see her dog.
> 
> http://gawker.com/news/top/barbara-...articulate-as-elisabeth-hasselbeck-200083.php


Thank you Dale. It looks like Cha Cha has grey ears does anyone else see that?


----------



## Lilly's mom

imamurph said:


> Wahhhh, Sophie doesn't have a look a like!
> 
> View attachment 17034


We'll find one. BTW thats a heavy duty chain she is on. No chance of her getting loose. Ha Ha ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Here is a picture of Sophie she and Baily's look alot alike.

Sophie









Bailys


----------



## imamurph

...Maybe I would have a better chance finding a WET look a like for Sophieound:

Katrina...the cable she was on belonged to my Aussie..the attachment was way bigger than the thickness of the coated cable. My DH and I were tearing down one side of the fence and we wanted the kids to be out with us.
She and Gabe had their cusy pillows near by :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom

*I have a cable just like that I use with Lilly. She likes to just sit on the porch and watch the world go by. :biggrin1:*


----------



## imamurph

I like it because it's coated, strong and they can't get tangled or snagged in it..


----------



## Lilly's mom

imamurph said:


> I like it because it's coated, strong and they can't get tangled or snagged in it..


 EXACTLY :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

OMG those eyes!! :biggrin1:

View attachment 17059


----------



## earfax

I guess Mollie and Bailey don't have look alikes either


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Finally...a Linus look alike!*

Linus

















His guinea pig look alike ound:ound: My husband always says he looks like a guinea pig because of his size.


----------



## michi715

Great photos everyone!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*All these guys must have a twin...*

gosh if you consider the original gene pool...there has to be a twin for each!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Amy's Heath and my Oliver:whoo:
PS-Amy you are right hardwood floors and our guys are hard!


----------



## Missy

Yay!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: that is a great look alike Sally!


----------



## moxie

What a precious thread...just the antidote I need for tooooooo much Christmas and waaaaaay too little sunshine/daylight. Thank you all.

I suspect that Dasher and Moxie are twins, but I have no fancy IT skills to prove that and trying to figure it out would send me over the busy pre-Christmas ledge...:brick:


----------



## herrick51

*Sorta Alike. . .*

I haven't seen another Hav with quite the same white "owl-face" as Brody, but Macgyver is pretty close in general markings - and darned cute!


----------



## ama0722

Debra- I can post one but you can't see the similarities as well as they are but this will do for now.... Moxie and Dash next to each other


----------



## ECudmore

great thread...great photos...
ELAYNE AND RACQUET ( WHERE IS HIS TWIN?)


----------



## Redorr

I think that Lola looks kinda like Bogart (or is this Brando?? Sorry, Daniel) in the face. Altho Lola mostly lacks the Hav tongue smile. And I lack the good camera. Photos are from the iPhone now.


----------



## Laurief

Sally, I bet if you are able to find a puppy picture of Michele's Kodi, that 
Heath, Oliver and Kodi could be triplets!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jerome's Artus & Cisco and my Tess


----------



## Missy

that's s great one Jill!!!! so cute.


----------



## Perugina

*Hank and Sophie Sittin' in a Tree...*


----------



## Laurief

I finally got Logan's hair cut. Now he looks just like Comet


----------



## mintchip

I love Logan's new look!


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, Logan looks very cute. Benji really liked his pictures. He kept licking and pawing him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*the good life...*

these havvies have such a good life. Stretched out on their backs relaxing...or getting cute new haircuts. Ah the hav life, a good one!


----------



## Paradise Havs

i love Logan's haircut! When Spring comes Eddie will be a Logan look-alike!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great twin photos everyone. Sally, I'm in love with Oliver as a puppy. Hard to believe he's what six now?


----------



## Missy

Cash and....
View attachment 18304
Lurcher?
View attachment 18303


OK--- so here's the story: you remember when I told you all that Cash caught a rabbit. Well a friend of mine told me about this print she had that had been in her family for as long as she could remember of a little black dog that looked nothing like a hunting dog with a rabbit hanging out of his mouth. It is called "Lurcher and Rabbit" Well the other day I saw it and I can't stop calling Cash Lurcher. A Lurcher is a mixed breed dog bred to be rabbit hunters. the funny thing is when I looked up pictures of them, they are mostly greyhound mixes not this little Cash look alike.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, how interesting! And great pictures of look alikes!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I must have a twin out there! Are there any babies looking like Dexter?


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Dora and Obi.*

I think these two are very similar.



ama0722 said:


> Awww, This is such a fun thread and it really makes you realize how much some of our dogs do look alike. Even ones I didn't think of before! Thanks Karen and Marj for making Dora feel like she fits in too! I just told her she is one of a kind and she always tells us the same thing! I really think she might be a brindle parti if that is a color? I always just say she is a sable who never lost her color  But I love the dark ears on all of them!


----------



## marjrc

I am so happy this thread is active again as I can never get enough of these pictures. Great lookalikes! 

Missy, it is just too cool that you mention a "lurcher" now as I just only heard about this type of dog on Sat. while at work! Never heard of it before and a customer came in saying she was getting one soon. That pic of Cash looks like the print. 

More please!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, Logan is sooooo handsome!! I love his new cut! :whoo:


----------



## Maxmom

Dexter is one in a million! He's so sweet.


----------



## irnfit

Obiwanhavanese said:


> I think these two are very similar.


And Kodi


----------



## marjrc

Are there any other look-alike Havs now with the new members we just met? How about any of the "oldies"? I just love this thread!!


----------



## earfax

irnfit said:


> And Kodi


i think Mollie also looks like these 2 beauties.


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Hi Marg

I am a new Havanese owner, I think my pup, Oakley looks like either Sammy or Ricki (not sure which one is which). Although I need to get better pictures, it is very hard to see her eyes with all her hair in the way.

Moe


----------



## marjrc

Hi Moe! Yaaaaaaay!!!!! Another Cdn. Hav owner to the forum! :whoo: Your Oakley is a cutie. How old is she? She seems to have Ricky's coat and shape of head. I think that last photo is very similar to what Ricky looks like.


----------



## marjrc

How about this one of Sammy and Kilroy ?


----------



## Missy

Cute!


----------



## maryam187

How about this one of Pablo and his idol?


----------



## micki2much

Marj & Maryam, you guys are soooo funny!ound:


----------



## mintchip

I love Logan's new look!


----------



## Sheri

It's so good to smile!


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Hi Marj

Oakley is 5 months old. We got her from the breeders when she was almost 4 months old. So we are still trying to potty train her. I have a lot of questions, and I think this web site is awesome. I am not sure however, to start a new thread. Can someone help me?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sheri

Hi, Mo!

To start a new thread, go to "Forums" toward the top of the Home page. Then pick one of the forums that seems to fit your post best and click on the file (or maybe it is the Link...one or the other,) which will take you to a list of all the threads going on at the time. In the upper left is a little button that say "New Thread." Click on that, and off you go.


----------



## marjrc

Yup, Moe, that's how it's done. :biggrin1: Just as a reminder, there may be a thread that specifically talks about what you would like to know, so pls. browse through all the pages in each topic forum to see if your questions can be answered there. For example, there are likely a dozen threads in the health section about flea medications or vaccines, and there are certainly a gazillion in the grooming forum about mats and blowing coat! :frusty: :biggrin1:

Maryam, that is SO Pablo!!! LMBO!!!!! ound:


----------



## marjrc

This is one of my fave threads because it's so much fun! :whoo: Since we have a lot of new members, does anyone care to add to this? 

Go have a look in the Gallery or in some of the Photo Challenge threads to see if you can find a match. 

I'm cracking up at Pablo's lookalike!!! LMBO


----------



## mintchip

:drum: Mimi and Comet :jaw:


----------



## Laurief

Sally, that is too funny - I just looked at the pictures and didnt read your words and said to myself, oh Logan looks so nice!! It is really scary to me how much they look alike. I give Logan his real summer cut today and his he looks adorable, and more and more like Comet every day!!!


----------



## mintchip

Can't wait to see Logan's new summer haircut!!


----------



## herrick51

*Another Cross - Species Look-a-Like. . .*

I think I posted this once on another thread, but it makes me giggle SO:

Owl Face #1









AND. . . .

Owl Face #2


----------



## Jammies

*I remember seeing a dog here that looked like my Jammies, but I can't find him/her now! Oh where, oh where did that little dog go.......
:behindsofa:

I'm still looking!*


----------



## pjewel

herrick51 said:


> I think I posted this once on another thread, but it makes me giggle SO:
> 
> Owl Face #1
> 
> View attachment 22106
> 
> 
> AND. . . .
> 
> Owl Face #2
> 
> View attachment 22107


I love your little owl face. What a cutie!


----------



## rdanielle

Jammies said:


> *I remember seeing a dog here that looked like my Jammies, but I can't find him/her now! Oh where, oh where did that little dog go.......*
> *:behindsofa:*
> 
> *I'm still looking!*


I think you're thinking of Pixie?


----------



## kudo2u

OOH!!! What a fun thread!

I think Tango looks most like Quincy, but MintChip and Missy are VERY close, as well!

(in order:
Quincy
Tango
Missy
MintChip)


----------



## Jammies

*I think the picture I am looking for is that of Haley, that looks like my Jammies. I can only find a small picture of him or her here, but I think they may be twins! I wonder if that means I get to keep both of them!!!!!!! *


----------



## Missy

I wanted to bump up this thread for all the new people and havs on the forum. The idea is to post pictures of our dogs that look like others either in facial expressions, coloring or simply the shot is of the same pose. Take a look through it is fun and then add your own.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

This is easy, since I discovered Rico, who belongs to iluvhavs on this forum.

Here is my Mojo, on top, and Rico, below.


----------



## iluvhavs

I guess! Even the slight tan on their legs! So cute!


----------



## marjrc

Oh that is too cool ! They really do look an awful lot alike. I love this thread!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Like father, like son-
(ok, I kinda cheated, they are related)


----------



## Mojo's Mom

They are ADORABLE, the chocolate spots on their butts are too cute for words, and they remind me a little of Brittany Spaniels, just MUCH cuter. Real beauties. Also love their puppy cuts.


----------



## iluvhavs

Katie - it's so cute how they lay there with their legs outstretched. Lucy does that and I think she double jointed ;-)


----------



## BeverlyA

Can dogs be double jointed? I suppose. Emma lays so odd that it makes us uncomfortable and we sometimes call her so she'll move. She lays with her head pointing, say to the left, then her front legs to the right, then her back legs to the left again. Its awful to look at! Sometimes she lays and looks like a camel, with her head on the ground and her rear on the ground, but her midsection not touching the ground at all!

Yes, I know, you need pictures! I've tried, but with her tiny size, and all her hair, it's tough to see the detail. I'll keep trying!:crutch:

It hurts me to look at her!
Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Katie, they really do look a lot alike! Is that Jester? Love their black butt! lol


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes, that's Jester on the bottom and his son Charlie on the top- aren't they too cute? And Bev, Jester contorts himself like that too, head one way, front legs another and back legs going opposite! Don't know how it could be comfortable!!


----------



## marjrc

I thought so, katie. 

Beverly, Ricky does the same. Sammy will in bed, but not usually anywhere else. It does NOT look at all comfortable, but I figure if it wasn't, they'd stop doing it!! lol


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*The Havanese "Belly Up Flip"*

Here is Bella doing "The Flip"


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Two other Havanese "Belly uppers Flip"*

Lucy and Ethel are flippers!


----------



## Mraymo

Katie - Jester and Charlie are so cute. I love the spots.

Kathy - I didn't realize Bella had so much white on her legs. Love those puppy bellies.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Marianne, you should see them after I mow the lawn, they turn GREEN!


----------



## Jammies

*Jammies and her big brother Murphy!!!*


----------



## Jammies

*









Jammies and Murphy just hanging out.....you have to figure out who is Jammies and who is Murphy!!!!:bounce:*


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, Debbie, those are adorable pictures, especially the belly-up shot! Too cute. They do look alike and I have no clue who is who !!


----------



## Jane

OMG, those are the cutest photos of Jammies and Murphy! They really do look like twins. Even their expressions in that first photo are matched! Cute!


----------



## Jammies

*Ummmmm....Marj....Murphy is a BOY, Jammies is a GIRL....look closely, you will see the difference! Holly, don't tell Murphy that people don't know he's a "man" :wink:*


----------



## murphymoesmamma

marjrc said:


> Awwww, Debbie, those are adorable pictures, especially the belly-up shot! Too cute. They do look alike and I have no clue who is who !!


Marj, that is my all time favorite picture of Murphy. I have to let you in on a secret, I am his mamma and I didn't know who was who either. That little thing is so tiny ya need a magnifying glass to see it.:redface:


----------



## iluvhavs

Rico in his belly flop mode:


----------



## marjrc

Rory, we need a look-alike to Rico!! Gosh, he's just so beautiful. sigh...... 

O.k., o.k., so I didn't LOOK that closely! LOL Oh, that reminds me. I was working at a shelter not long ago and they had puppies, various ages. I wasn't the only one that couldn't figure out why the girls had a "bump" down there. I couldn't tell the boys from the girls ! Hmmmmm..... ? The boys have this thing in the middle of their bellies and the girls' lump is much lower, but it protrudes so didn't make any sense to me! Well, I learned that as they grow, their body sort of wraps around this lump and it goes inside, creating their vulva. 

You learn something new every day! LOL


----------



## iluvhavs

LOL, marj.......when I first got Lucy, being used to Rico's "equipment" I was stunned that she had that big lump, only lower! I thought she was going to be bi-gendered. But she did finally grow into herself. She does hump Rico though.....now where did she pick that up??


----------



## Maxmom

:bump:

I thought it would be fun to see the new hav "twins" in our forum!

Izzo









Max


----------



## galaxie

^ I think Roscoe will be the triplet when he gets older! The more he matures the more I can see it in his face - I need to find a shot of his profile to post!


----------



## KSC

Kipling, Izzo, Oliver, Max and Roscoe? They all seem very similar but I can't find pictures of all of them....

Izzo, then Kipling


----------



## galaxie

Not the best picture of Roscoe, but it's hard to get one of his face while he's tearing around the house :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I've always LOVED this thread! Thank you, Janan, for bumping it! I'm sure there are many, many new members' Havs that have lookalikes here at the forum. 

Come out, come out, wherever you are and go searching through the forum for pics of your Havs' twins! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

I have to find one for Ruby. Offhand I can't think of one.


----------



## mintchip

pjewel said:


> I have to find one for Ruby. Offhand I can't think of one.


How about Colby and Ruby????


----------



## KSC

Good one..Colby and Ruby!


----------



## pjewel

That's pretty good. I really have to take a more recent picture of Ruby. I think she's changed so much. She's also become a little blimp.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> That's pretty good. I really have to take a more recent picture of Ruby. I think she's changed so much. She's also become a little blimp.


Geri, when was this one taken...she is so sweet, I love this thread!!


----------



## Missy

*How to make a match!*

For those of you new to this thread I thought I would share how to find pictures. The best way is to keep this thread in the back of your mind and when some one posts a picture that makes you say "_I have a picture of "Rover" that looks just like that"_ drag the picture to your desktop and then hunt for your own picture and post them together. it's really fun to see not only pups that look alike because of coloring, but also head tilts or just a look in their eyes.

Here's Sally's Oliver and my Jasper.
View attachment 28668
View attachment 28669


also, you can troll the members gallery for pictures. But be warned, it's addictive once you start it's hard to stop.


----------



## Sheri

Missy, I'm not new to this Forum, but I never knew how you could do this! THANKS!! Maybe I'll try, now.


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper








Oliver








Jasper


----------



## Missy

Janan, I love the trio of sparkling eyes and tongues!!!! But Cooper's beard shines compared to Jaspers! You say this is cowboy magic shampoo you use?


----------



## Maxmom

Missy, I'm just lucky that Cooper doesn't have that much of a staining problem. There was one time that I decided the dye in the food was staining his muzzle, so I changed food. I also put the boys' food in a plate. I felt like Cooper's beard was having too much contact with the food when it was in a bowl. I would experiment with food, try filtered water, and/or angel eyes.

The reason I use Cowboy Magic is because they boys don't mat as much and their coat is easy to comb out. It does have a brightening agent, but I've never credited it for my boys bright faces. I honestly think I'm just lucky. I will admit that when I give the boys a bath, I scrub, scrub and scrub on their faces. lol

Don't these boys have expressive eyes? Cooper's eyes have always captivated me and I think Oliver and Jasper have the same eyes.


----------



## susieg

Panda & Lola look a lot alike. I can't figure out how to write above each photo... the first pic is of Lola shredding paper and the second two are Panda from the Body Language thread. They could be mistaken for the same dog! Lola's registered name is Little Panda Lola b/c we thought she had markings like a little panda bear.


----------



## susieg

Here's another one! Panda is the top photo and Lola is the bottom. The photo of Lola was taken from my phone so isn't the best. But they're in almost the same pose!


----------



## marjrc

Good match, Susie! Love those pictures.

Missy, those 3 whites really do have the same look about them. This is fun! Thanks for the reminder on dragging a pic to your desktop. Way easy!!


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Good match, Susie! Love those pictures.
> 
> *Missy, those 3 whites really do have the same look about them*. This is fun! Thanks for the reminder on dragging a pic to your desktop. Way easy!!


They have the same look but Oliver is not white. He is champagne color but looks white in a lot of pictures :frusty: 
(He has one solid white patch on his belly )


----------



## Missy

Sally, Jasper isn't white either (but looks so in pictures) ...he is sable but has a true white collar, and chest. Maybe that's why Janan's Cooper glows, maybe he is really white.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Sally, Jasper isn't white either (but looks so in pictures) ...he is sable but has a true white collar, and chest. Maybe that's why Janan's Cooper glows, maybe he is really white.


:whoo:Yes I think you are correct!:whoo:
Janan :ear:


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper is mostly white, but he does have some cream patches on his back. The flash and the ambient light in the room really makes a difference on how white they look, doesn't it?  Whatever, they are gorgeous boys!


----------



## waybrook

Susie you are so right! Panda and Lola could be twins - and they are 2 cuties aren't they??


----------



## susieg

waybrook said:


> Panda and Lola could be twins - and they are 2 cuties aren't they??


cutest dogs on the forum! ha ha


----------



## Maxmom

Chuy's latest pic in the Scruffy thread prompted me to print this comparison:

Chuy








Max


----------



## maryam187

Hahaha, Janan, nice try, hehehe. Do you think mud turns them into little wolves? Aoooooh!


----------



## Maxmom

Yeah, I know! They are saying, "Who's muddy? Me? No!!!"


----------



## mimismom

Janan! That is a great comparison!! especially the howling!


----------



## Missy

WOW JANAN! that is a great look alike. Wa wa whoooooo!


----------



## trueblue

That is hilarious!


----------



## Mraymo

That's a great look alike although I think Chuy wins out on the dirtiest dog.


----------



## Missy

Mraymo said:


> That's a great look alike although I think Chuy wins out on the dirtiest dog.


yes! but Max is on a light leather couch!!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Kodi's "little man" pose









Cooper's "little man" pose


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, OH MY GOD !!! Love the pictures of the two scruffnuts, but man, I'd hate to clean that up!! LOL


----------



## Maxmom

Ricky (I hope I'm right Marj?)









Max


----------



## maryam187

Janan, you're so good at this! Wow...


----------



## Missy

maryam187 said:


> Janan, you're so good at this! Wow...


Ditto. Janan, isn't it addictive?


----------



## marjrc

Ooooo, good catch, Janan!! They are in the same direction and everything. Cool! Yes, that's Ricky.


----------



## Maxmom

Missy,

Yes, it is very addictive. This whole forum is addictive! lol

That picture of Max is one I've had a long time, but it was one of my favorites, so when Marj posted hers, it instantly reminded me of Max.

I love this thread. I love recognizing sweet expressions that are common in our havs and common colors and spots. The little man stance, as Marj calls it is my favorite of Cooper's. That spot on the sofa is his spot. When he and Max hear something outside, they dash to those spots. Cooper starts out in that stance, then goes down on his knees one at a time. It looks so much like an adventurous little boy, it makes my heart so warm. When Marj commented, I was eager to show the lookalike. I would like to see other havs in the little man stance! lol And two havs in their stallion stance when they play. I can think of lots!


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Janan, there are lots of those 'little man' poses in the forum. In fact, as some on here know, this picture that I spotted 4 yrs. ago is what totally had me smitten with the Havanese and I just had to have one! - well, of course that and a dozen other reasons. 

View attachment 29538


----------



## Maxmom

((((((((((((((BIG GRIN))))))))))))))) I remember that picture, too! I love it!


----------



## Missy

*Melt our hearts!*

Nicole's sweet Izzo 
View attachment 30664

and my Jasper
View attachment 30665


----------



## mintchip

I love those photos


----------



## Maxmom

That's wonderful, Missy! Such sweet faces!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Missy said:


> Nicole's sweet Izzo
> View attachment 30664
> 
> and my Jasper
> View attachment 30665


Ahhh Missy- I LOVE THIS! Jasper is a sweetheart lovebug too!!!


----------



## galaxie

Missy, TOOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Pattie

Oh, wow, I love this thread. I'll be on the look out for some double ups. Manwhile, I am really enjoying seeing the photos of these precious dogs.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Pattie said:


> Oh, wow, I love this thread. I'll be on the look out for some double ups. Manwhile, I am really enjoying seeing the photos of these precious dogs.


Pattie. I need some help here (Missy ???) Holly's Hav whose name escapes me at the moment. Good look a like IMO.


----------

